# buterfly nose and yellow eyes!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok so I just saw a pit with a buterfly nose(a nose of more than one color) and yellow eyes it is only the second one like that i have ever seen. Is that common for those colors to be together?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'd think its not all that uncommon to see both on the same dog. Both points show a lack of strong pigment, so it makes sense that you might see them paired together.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks bahamutt. That makes sence. Both dogs were also pure white!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

I've never seen a pit wit yellow eyes


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> I've never seen a pit wit yellow eyes


It realy looks evil! I Like how it looks.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> It realy looks evil! I Like how it looks.


4real.......got any pics of any pits with yellow eyes..i'd love to see some


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no i don't. well i may have let me check.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> no i don't. well i may have let me check.


cool.... if you do post them up.if not thanks for looking


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Many Red Nose APBTs have Golden amber eyes 

I agree lack of pigment is what causes the butterfly and also dudley noses.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Here is my dog Sister she is like that, or was before she died.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its the only one i could come up with.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

now that last pic............she looks like a man eater jk.....thanks for the pics


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no prob yeah she was ha as heck. me and my dad were the only two people that she would let handle her and she wanted to kill every thing else. but i loved her any way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like Lindsay said many red dogs will have yellow or gold eyes. Many of my dogs have yellow eyes like Siren


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

damn...................i need to go look at my pups eye some more..........


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

my brother red dog has yellow eyes very gorgeous dog


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah I love the look. i want a blue and red dog with yellow eyes. do you think thats alot to ask? blue and red like the blue and white but with red in the place of the white.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah I love the look. i want a blue and red dog with yellow eyes. do you think thats alot to ask? blue and red like the blue and white but with red in the place of the white.


now that i would love to see......but why not have a lil white and you got a flag..lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah I love the look. i want a blue and red dog with yellow eyes. do you think thats alot to ask? blue and red like the blue and white but with red in the place of the white.


LOL I don't think it is genetically possible.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I know but if one comes about i want it. lol


----------



## Lildad90 (Aug 24, 2015)

What is a butterfly nose? Have to upload a picture of my yellow eye lady


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Lildad90 said:


> What is a butterfly nose? Have to upload a picture of my yellow eye lady


A butterfly nose is one that is not solid in color and has pigmented and unpigmented areas.

Joe


----------



## DojaGirl (Aug 23, 2015)

Mack has butterfly nose and honey colored eyes. They look mean as hell and yet still stunningly gorgeous. He's the biggest baby of a dog I've ever met though


----------

